# Pro-AAS   *bunk*



## ToolSteel (Mar 20, 2017)

Pro-AAS runs an Instagram page and sells through there. There may be other outlets. 

Against my advice, an acquaintance of mine ordered from them for his first cycle. Pre-cycle bloods showed test levels at ~690. 





This lab result is 8 weeks in running Pro-AAS testE at 600mg/wk along with pharm grade stane.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm just pissed your buddy had a 690 natty test level. That's prob right about where my trt puts me. He shut himself down for nothing. 690-805 is nothing. He will still have to recover. He should stop now.


----------



## snake (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks for the info TS! I crashed my E2 once and knew it before I got my bloods drawn. You're buddy sure can't feel like a guy who thought he was running 600 mg of test a week. Damn, out the money, had to stick yourself however many times and crashed your E; that sucks.


----------



## Milo (Mar 20, 2017)

IG lmao?
"Tag a friend and follow me for free Mast!"


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 20, 2017)

Assuming you didn't help him because he is only an acquaintence?


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 20, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Assuming you didn't help him because he is only an acquaintence?



No, because he's too young. I stick to my guns.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm willing to bet that the gear was completely fake. He's young so he could have a swing of 115 but the stane is obviously working and I bet he feels like shit. At least it wasn't all fake lol. Too bad he's wasted 2 months but it happens.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 20, 2017)

Where's his stane from? Tell him I want it. Hahah


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 20, 2017)

All these douchebags that follow this guy all say his shit is the bombbbbbbb ****ing makes me crazy. Dude Ur selling gear on Instagram. ****ing dork


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 21, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> All these douchebags that follow this guy all say his shit is the bombbbbbbb ****ing makes me crazy. Dude Ur selling gear on Instagram. ****ing dork



Dork is right. Like seriously be a ****ing proper drug dealer, park your Lincoln on the corner and ****ing slang that shit. Instagram is for selfies not steroids!!!


----------



## kittensandkilos (Mar 21, 2017)

Going back to a post I saw you make previously; sometimes the best companies are those without the fancy labels and all that garbage. Bummer he got screwed with his cycle.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 21, 2017)

Maintenance Man said:


> I'm willing to bet that the gear was completely fake. He's young so he could have a swing of 115 but the stane is obviously working and I bet he feels like shit. At least it wasn't all fake lol. Too bad he's wasted 2 months but it happens.



It's very possible there is some hormone in there bc his LH and FSH are suppressed somewhat. If it was completely bunk the aromasin would have raised his LH/FSH.


----------



## Battletoad (Mar 24, 2017)

I've seen several other Instagram "sources" over the last couple years, and I don't understand how anyone can look at them and think, "100% discreet delivery from Thailand guaranteed? By God, take my money!" 

SO sketchy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2017)

Battletoad said:


> I've seen several other Instagram "sources" over the last couple years, and I don't understand how anyone can look at them and think, "100% discreet delivery from Thailand guaranteed? By God, take my money!"
> 
> SO sketchy.



Desperation is a stinky cologne


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 24, 2017)

He just posted something on Instagram about some one complaining about his teat being bunk. I wanna send him a message and say people have bloods to prove it. Should I?


----------



## Jin (Mar 25, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> He just posted something on Instagram about some one complaining about his teat being bunk. I wanna send him a message and say people have bloods to prove it. Should I?



Why wouldn't you?. Fcuk him.


----------



## Rawtest (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks for the information 

But that test is fake I looked it up on the Internet and found the same test you posted. Zoom in on the test you can see the shades being blocked lol. Then look at the font letters and numbers you'll see how some are changed.

I don't know  you or the lab but I'm just saying you wanna call someone out that's fine but do it correctly.


----------



## Rawtest (Mar 25, 2017)

I've seen Onyx on IG selling before seen alot of good and bad reviews same with starks.


----------



## Rawtest (Mar 25, 2017)

I got a question when was the test taken?
When was last injection before the test?


----------



## Rawtest (Mar 25, 2017)

I went and looked at the post and you obviously didn't read it. What it said was the guy tried to do a freezer test which is a myth. Go back and read it again.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 25, 2017)

Rawtest said:


> I went and looked at the post and you obviously didn't read it. What it said was the guy tried to do a freezer test which is a myth. Go back and read it again.



Yeah after saying it was bunk AND putting it in the freezer and it didn't crystalize. 

I actually don't care that much. I like the dudes page and the questions that come in and how it gets people to learn. He's got enough douche bag followers to say his gear is real. Really don't care anymore. Bothered me for a few minutes but in over it


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 26, 2017)

Rawtest said:


> Thanks for the information
> 
> But that test is fake I looked it up on the Internet and found the same test you posted. Zoom in on the test you can see the shades being blocked lol. Then look at the font letters and numbers you'll see how some are changed.
> 
> I don't know  you or the lab but I'm just saying you wanna call someone out that's fine but do it correctly.


Well, I know for a fact you're a ****ing liar, but go ahead and try to post this test I copied. 

You're new here, and clearly a ****ing idiot. This isnt your typical forum. You can't just make things up. 

The labs posted are screenshots of the pdf lab results taken from the original email.


----------



## Rawtest (Mar 27, 2017)

What a ****ing baby it's people like you that give shit advice. I got a idea post the 690 test cause you are all hear say. Yeah I'm new to this forum thought I would meet some cool people but nope typical cry baby that hates being called out. Come over to PM and you'll get eat up talking your shit. Sorry I even bothered. Go in the corner and cry.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 27, 2017)

Rawtest said:


> What a ****ing baby it's people like you that give shit advice. I got a idea post the 690 test cause you are all hear say. Yeah I'm new to this forum thought I would meet some cool people but nope typical cry baby that hates being called out. Come over to PM and you'll get eat up talking your shit. Sorry I even bothered. Go in the corner and cry.



Why would he lie? We don't bring up labs that we don't care about here. He's trying to look out for others. His buddy had bloods done while on the gear and it came back shitty. What's the reasoning that you're defending pro aas?? U use his shit?


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 27, 2017)

Rawtest said:


> What a ****ing baby it's people like you that give shit advice. I got a idea post the 690 test cause you are all hear say. Yeah I'm new to this forum thought I would meet some cool people but nope typical cry baby that hates being called out. Come over to PM and you'll get eat up talking your shit. Sorry I even bothered. Go in the corner and cry.


Just because I enjoy proving cucks wrong...






I have no problem with people being called out. What I have a problem with is you flat out lying. 

Like X said I shared this to help people make smarter choices in the future. I have absolutely nothing to gain personally.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 27, 2017)

Rawtest said:


> Thanks for the information
> 
> But that test is fake I looked it up on the Internet and found the same test you posted. Zoom in on the test you can see the shades being blocked lol. Then look at the font letters and numbers you'll see how some are changed.
> 
> I don't know  you or the lab but I'm just saying you wanna call someone out that's fine but do it correctly.



This is the biggest crock of shit I have ever seen.


----------



## Milo (Mar 27, 2017)

Love the honesty and cander on this board. Second to none.


----------



## pgcc0313 (Apr 2, 2017)

That sucks man I hate scamming companies.


----------



## pgcc0313 (Apr 2, 2017)

Raw test, relax dude.  Obviously there was something not right with this product. 8 weeks on 600mgs and test is less than 1000. I almost hit 6000 on 500 Mgs of test from my source.


----------



## Chaos501 (Apr 6, 2017)

That's some serious damn test levels on 500mg!!!!  I would almost say overdosed but I'm no chemist especially compared to some of the intelligent dudes on here!!


----------



## JackC4 (Apr 7, 2017)

Good old insty sources


----------



## Sherm88 (Oct 28, 2017)

I ran into the same problem.  I know I'm an idiot for ordering from him.  Live and learn.  Mine wasn't all bunk, it was basically half dosed.  I've been running 500 test e a week.  My totaled testosterone came back just shy of 1400.  I guess I've been on a cruise this whole time. FML


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 28, 2017)

Rawtest said:


> What a ****ing baby it's people like you that give shit advice. I got a idea post the 690 test cause you are all hear say. Yeah I'm new to this forum thought I would meet some cool people but nope typical cry baby that hates being called out. Come over to PM and you'll get eat up talking your shit. Sorry I even bothered. Go in the corner and cry.



I would have fun with this little bitch. If only I had joined sooner...


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 28, 2017)

He was the lab owner.


----------

